# Opinions on Llama .32 ACP



## BlueSteel (Dec 26, 2007)

I love .32 ACP and have several of them. I've been looking at these older Llama .32's lately but don't know much about them. Seems to be a scaled down version of a 1911 design wise.

Anyone have any info or opinions on this particular pistol?

Thanks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Back in the early '80s I owned one in .380 caliber. Reliable with FMJ ammo, fun to shoot, not a target gun but could keep them all in the middle of a silhouette at 15 yards.

Eventually, the ejector bent downward under the beating of the casings, and then reliability went in the toilet. I had a gunsmith fix it, then traded it off for something else, as I wanted a gun I could shoot a LOT.

I really loved how thin and handy it was, and yes, as I remember, it seemed to be a fairly close reduced-scale copy of a 1911.


----------



## BlueSteel (Dec 26, 2007)

Well apparently I'm not allowed to own this gun. I checked the California Approved Handgun List at the CA DOJ website and it's not on the list. That means it's not gonna happen. Bummer.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm. Given its age and the design, it's probably not drop-safe, and no company is currently importing it to submit it for testing.

Some CA gun laws impress me as WORSE than useless; a waste of time AND money.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 24, 2007)

*yes and no*



DJ Niner said:


> Hmmm. Given its age and the design, it's probably not drop-safe.


Assuming this o=is one of the older wood-grip models, it's probably not drop-safe. the firing pin does not float, so you can't leave the hammer down on a loaded chamber.

But the small-frame llamas from 1950 and back are seriously cool little 1911s. They are well-made of good steel, with good finish. The internals are just like a 1911, in 3/4 scale. The external extractor is not like a Colt 1911, but it's like a Kimber. The .380 is even locked breech, but the .32 is probably blowback. 
I'd buy any of them from 1950 and earlier (check the date code).


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

AR1911 said:


> Assuming this o=is one of the older wood-grip models, it's probably not drop-safe. the firing pin does not float, so you can't leave the hammer down on a loaded chamber.
> 
> But the small-frame llamas from 1950 and back are seriously cool little 1911s. They are well-made of good steel, with good finish. The internals are just like a 1911, in 3/4 scale. The external extractor is not like a Colt 1911, but it's like a Kimber. The .380 is even locked breech, but the .32 is probably blowback.
> I'd buy any of them from 1950 and earlier (check the date code).


How do you go about finding when it was made, I'm trying to figyre that out for my wife's gun.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Look on the frame above trigger guard for some letters stamped there. Post them, I might be able to find out through a book i have.

or PM me with them.


----------

